# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Fenomeen van raynaud

## Zwolle

Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over de verschijnselen die zijn verbonden aan het fenomeen van raynaud?

Sinds anderhalfjaar heb ik er last van dat (op voor mij onverwachte momenten) al het bloed uit de wijsvinger van mijn linkerhand wegtrekt. De wijsvinger wordt helemaal wit en ongevoelig. Door masseren en het bewegen van mijn vinger keert het bloed na een tijdje wel weer terug.

Sinds enkele weken heb ik nu ook last van een pijnlijke ader aan de binnenkant van mijn linker bovenbeen.

Herkent iemand deze verschijnselen als het fenomeen van raynaud? Hoe kan ik deze klachten laten verdwijnen?

Alle tips zijn welkom.

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33003#post33003
Heb je iets aan bovenstaande link?
Sterkte en succes!

----------

